# Grey Water Tank Float Sensor Reading



## John46 (Aug 4, 2011)

I am having a problem with the float sensor device in my Kitchen Grey Water Tank. The reading on the wall monitor reads 3/4 full yet when I run water through the system from the kitchen sink to the grey water tank it goes through the system and drains out of the tank outlet no problem. I am assuming their is a piece of debris stuck on the float sensor in the tank preventing the device from giving me a proper reading on the monitor. What is the fix outside of taking it to an RV Dealer to repair by removing the tank and installing a new float sensor. Any ideas of a quick fix would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

[quote name='ob277rl' date='30 August 2014 - 09:54 PM' timestamp='1409453690' post='514402']
Here is an article about use and care of your holding tanks. Good Luck 

Robert

https://sites.google.com/site/cbruni/


[/quote

That link sums it up.Well worth the read.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

ob277rl's link is the best concerning tank cleaning that I have seen. The only thing left to say is; should you want better sensors ( there is no float in your tanks ) then Horst Miracle probes are probably the best change out from your present probes. Look here and educate yourself on the probes. Horst Miracle Probes

Keep it clean and be safe.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Reference the GEO Method - IMO Water softener is a good route but the use of bleach on the black tank is a waste of money. In the end I don't really worry anymore about the tank levels, if you camp with hook ups then there is no worries, dump every other day if you want. If you camp without hook ups then you can easily track your water usage.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

I am having the same exact problem. The grey water sensors read 3/4 full even when empty. I tried a mix of bleach , CLR , Soapy water, and a bit of holding tank liquid. It made no diferance after driving 300 km. I have also tried to back flush the tank with a garden hose.

I, so far, put off,to cut into the underbelly to try to see the outside of the sensors (loose wire, short, etc. ????) Can anyone tell me exactly where they are, under there??

I do have an extended warranty, which I believe covers sensors (if there is an actual problem) --not just dirty-- Not sure what to do next--or as Camper Andy says, just don't worry about it.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

MJV said:


> I I tried a mix of bleach , CLR , Soapy water, and a bit of holding tank liquid. It made no difference after driving 300 km. I have also tried to back flush the tank with a garden hose.


Have you actually read this article? RV Tanks Can Be Clean ; the GEO Method is proven.	"Bleach , CLR , Soapy water, and a bit of holding tank liquid." Your solution doesn't seem to work so why not give the article's solution and process a chance. It works. You "tried to back flush the tank", I assume you connected to the black tank flush connector and let it run for an extended amount of time > 15 minutes?

"*Insanity*: doing the same thing over and over again and *expecting different results*." Albert Einstein Something you're doing is causing the problem.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Our sensor problem seems to be sorting itself out ! After a few more trips with the trailer--a couple of good flushes with clean water, and my DW's like of using lots of good dish soap, the sensor is now reading M T.--especially after winterising the trailer. My guess is we dumped to much greasy water into the tank during our Alaska trip in June, and it took a while for water and soap to clean the sensors off. (BTW--I could not find water softener powder at our local stores )Perhaps I did not try hard enough??


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

MJV said:


> (BTW--I could not find water softener powder at our local stores )Perhaps I did not try hard enough??


I had problems finding it too. Had to look at several places. Think I found it at a locally owned market...

Glad the problem is taking care of itself.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

This is where I get my water softener. Works great! Water Softener


----------

